# The 'married' couple on a train



## PetalumaLoco (Nov 19, 2010)

A man and a woman who had never met before, but who were both married to other people, found themselves assigned to the same sleeping room on a Trans-continental train.

Though initially embarrassed and uneasy over sharing a room, they were

both very tired and fell asleep quickly, he in the upper berth and she in the lower.

At 1:00 AM, the man leaned down and gently woke the woman saying, 'Ma'am, I'm sorry to bother you, but would you be willing to reach into the closet to get me a second blanket? I'm awfully cold.'

'I have a better idea,' she replied 'Just for tonight, let's pretend that we're married.'

'Wow!...That's a great idea!', he exclaimed.

'Good,' she replied. 'Get your own damn blanket.'

After a moment of silence, he farted.


----------



## kal-tex (Nov 19, 2010)

Love it!!!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 19, 2010)

LOL


----------

